
Welcoming our new Swift 2.2 Overlords: ++ and – are deprecated - ingve
http://ericasadun.com/2016/01/26/welcoming-our-new-swift-2-2-overlords/
======
laveur
I would like to point out a few things: First off these are proposals to the
language... They are not official. Nor do I think the community will agree
with them.

Secondly Erica Sundan, has before published some code that makes use of
Private API's. Confusing some when their apps where sent to apple for review.
So I would not trust everything that she says.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
In actual reality, if you start clicking thru Sadun's links, you'll see that
SE-0001, SE-0020, and SE-0015 are already in the language as of 2.2, SE-0002
and SE-0004 are marked as "accepted", and SE-0007 is scheduled for swift 3.0

